# Lap tubal by salpingectomy



## MarineMom1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi ,
What cpt code are you guys using for lap tubal by salpingectomy ?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## rpatterson (Aug 31, 2016)

I am using 58661 Laparoscopy, surgical; with removal of adnexal structures (partial or total oophorectomy and/or salpingectomy).  Be sure physician documenation supports code selection.


----------

